# BIG GOOSE



## lesserlover1

THERE IS A GUY ON FISHING BUDDY SAYING HE SHOT A 17LBS CANADA GOOSE TODAY. WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THIS.


----------



## bandman

wouldn't doubt it for a minute! I've shot 2 up in that 17-18 lb range and its something most people wouldn't lie about. i hope you wouldn't anyway.
sadly enough the most recent one had to go to waste because it sat in the freezer too long. :eyeroll: at least i got the pictures.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

I dont want to be a$$ but i wont believe it untill i see a pic on certified scale. dont get me wrong it would be sweet if it was 17lbs but that is like catching a 15lbs walleye, possible but very rare. If it really is 17lbs you should enter it into the 16lbs goose contest on the refuge forums and win a dozen drop zones. whether it weighed that much or not lets see a pic of that monster!

P.S. the refuges URL is www.duckhunter.net look under the goose hunting forum for the "16lbs goose contest"


----------



## bandman

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=6008
hes the one on the far left! sorry about the pic, its a pic of a pic and kinda blurry! (i'll figure out this picture crap out on here someday, lol) you can go check out my photo album, that might help a little bit.
i gotta go pack tho! have a good weekend everybody!! talk to ya sunday!

[siteimg]6008[/siteimg]


----------



## dblkluk

A 17# goose??? I'll believe it when I see it. 
In over 20 years of goose hunting, the largest I have seen on the scale was a 14lb 2oz, my wife shot about 8 years ago!
A few years ago the 'net forums were filled with stories about 20 pound honkers being shot. Thats exactly why the drop zone give away came about.
I believe they have dropped the weight by one pound every year and still no winners???
I would think the guys with these "scale tippers" would want to claim an $800 set of dekes??? :wink:
BTW bandman, thank goodness that pic is small and blurry, I don't want to see that dude on the right at 480x640 pixels....sheesh!!! :-?


----------



## Travery

dblkluk said:


> BTW bandman, thank goodness that pic is small and blurry, I don't want to see that dude on the right at 480x640 pixels....sheesh!!! :-?


Now THAT is some funny Shat!!!!!


----------



## honkerslayr

Well I wouldn't lie about it, thats for sure, because i hate it when people lie about stuff like that I was just curious the size of geese others also shoot. But i'll admit its probably one of the biggest i'll ever shoot and it took me all three shot too take him down and I probably should have mounted it but i'm a little short on the cash. Oh ya by the way if you really don't believe me i'll post some pics on fishingbuddy too.


----------



## Triple B

dblkluk said:


> A 17# goose??? I'll believe it when I see it.
> In over 20 years of goose hunting, the largest I have seen on the scale was a 14lb 2oz, my wife shot about 8 years ago!
> A few years ago the 'net forums were filled with stories about 20 pound honkers being shot. Thats exactly why the drop zone give away came about.
> I believe they have dropped the weight by one pound every year and still no winners???
> I would think the guys with these "scale tippers" would want to claim an $800 set of dekes??? :wink:
> BTW bandman, thank goodness that pic is small and blurry, I don't want to see that dude on the right at 480x640 pixels....sheesh!!! :-?


easy!!! it was really hot that day, like 90 something and I didn't want my junk to overheat. those were some of the biggest canada'[s i've ever shot before. i know the one bandman is talking about was over 16.


----------



## Travery

Overheating your junk is never good! :laugh:


----------



## brknwing

I,ve been hunting honks for a while now. I usually see 700-1000 geese hit the ground every fall and I think the biggest was a shade over 14 pounds. 
Is a 17# goose possible... mabey. I would like to see it on a scale before I tell anyone someone shot a 17 pounder.


----------



## Pluckem

honkerslayer--- Freeze that bird and send it off to the drop zone guy doing the contest. If it weighs in over 16 pounds he will give you 1 dozen dropzone zone elites. He will also send you the goose back. Get a hold of the guy. I want to see if this is a legit goose.


----------



## averyghg

Triple B,

hahahahah i should of known that guy on the right was you. You're the only one that would do that besides me. I just noticed that in the picture and laughed my arse off!!


----------



## honkerslayr

hey pluckem, 
I shot this goose about two weeks ago and already have cleaned it and I actually didn't know it was such a big goose until people started saying it was. And I never knew there were big-goose contests either or else I definetely would have. Thanks for the info though for the future.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa

in minnesota we get the Giants and they get over 20 pounds easy. We shot 4 20+ pound geese this year. It all depends on were you live if you live south of minnesota you will get them to. If you live east or west you get the lesser geese.


----------



## Travery

I have seen geese that are too fat too leave the golf course and there is no way in hell they are 20 lbs! Dude..... 20 lbs? You do know you're not supposed to drink the bong water, right? :eyeroll:


----------



## Jungda99

I dont doubt a 17# goose at all. A few years back I shot a 18# near Detroit Lakes. Biggest goose any of us had ever seen. It was banded near Fergus Falls. I didn't get it mounted becuase I was a poor college kid


----------



## Horker23

imagine a goose the size of a turkey, darn near impossible i think!


----------



## lesserlover1

good call honker23.for 7 years of the big goose contest in minot at the ranger lounge the bird that won every year was 14 to 15lbs.and that is 1 hell of a big goose.and i won 2 times. i got a rem 870 12g. 17,18,20 no way. if there is 1 out there i would love to see it.


----------



## mike.

i live near jack miners and i have never seen a HUGE goose, probably some about 14-15 but not 20 lbs.. you guys know what jack miners is right


----------



## verg

My dad and his buddy used to buy tags for geese at shadehill reservoir near Lemmon, SD. Those birds stayed all year and grew big and old cuz of almost no hunting pressure. The biggest they ever brought home was 14.9. The land owner said in the 60's-70's no one hunted and they easily got 17-18 lbs. I have to believe that...*then*. I have shot a lot a geese as well and the biggest i've ever managed was 13.9. As others have said, i not saying there aren't 17 lbs out there, there probably are a few. I would tend to ignore it unless i saw it though. As far as 20 lbs,
i just can't see it. If it was , it was probaby a farm goose.


----------



## goose0613

Milla Tha Killa said:


> in minnesota we get the Giants and they get over 20 pounds easy. We shot 4 20+ pound geese this year. It all depends on were you live if you live south of minnesota you will get them to. If you live east or west you get the lesser geese.


Have you ever weighed a goose? The Giants in MN do not get over 20 lbs. 'easy.' I'd guess the average goose is more like 7-10 lbs. There are probably a few 14 #ers out there, but seriously - 20???


----------



## Travery

Preach on, Preach on


----------



## dcrothers

A flock of big Canadians flew over the back of our snow goose outfit one day while I happened to be there. I shot three times and nothing happened. I couldn't believe it. Thirty-five yards later one of them drops to the ground dead as a doornail. Tweny yards past that another drops just like the first. I go to get them and I can't believe how big they are. Just huge. I literally walk to the car with them and take them to town to be weighed. I had always heard about giant canadians and I finally shot one (two). 
I go into the hardware store with these two dead keys and head straight for the scale. The guy behind the counter looks at me like I am crazy.
I put the smaller one in first...............just under 11 lbs. I put the second one on and it was about 12.5 pounds. 
I couldn't believe it. These were the biggest geese I had ever seen in my life (I still have photos). I have always heard about 16 and 17 lb geese and mine were 25 percent smaller.
I have no reason to believe the guy didn't shoot whatever he said he did, but unless you have shot them you have no idea how big they are. Amazing.


----------



## Triple B

who the hell cares anyways, really? a big goose is a big goose, who gives a damn.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I shoot 18 pounders all the time. You just have to know what to look for when they are cupping in. 8)


----------



## Ima870man

Hey Chopper, glad to see your back! Well, I do not know about Choppers 18 pounders, but if I could honestly kill one that would weigh out enough to win those $800+ a dozen decoys, I would have it varified right now. There are some might big birds out along the Yellowstone River near Billings Mt. too.

Ima870man


----------



## Milla Tha Killa

next year i will put pic of some of them on a scale. Im not ****tin you guys. I got four of them and i will most likly get a couple next year for you guys to see.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

PorkChop said:


> I shoot 18 pounders all the time. You just have to know what to look for when they are cupping in. 8)


And that is no crap "BOYS", this dude is the giant goose king!! Between that and the stringer full of jewelry he has cleaned up on this year, I tell you what!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Ima870man said:


> to win those $800+ a dozen decoys
> 
> Ima870man


Tell me more about this. Gonna go shoot some more 18 pounders tomorrow.


----------



## Leo Porcello

4CurlRedleg said:


> the stringer full of jewelry he has cleaned up on this year,


hehe how I wish. Been out of the game for 6 weeks. Tomorrow will be the first day back in the field. Maybe I will get rewarded and get my shine on again. :beer:


----------



## fishstuffer

usually when someone talks about geese over 15lbs it just shows how many geese they have actually weighed 0

i would take the $800.00 worth of decoys myself...
just think the people that have responded on this link 4-5 have shot that big of geese but NOBODY in the US has wanted the two dozen dropzones.......... for many years i would pay $100.00 just to weigh one.... started out at the 18lbs that everybody shot then i went down to 17 then 16 ........ all the big goose contestes and not one over 15....
tundra swans average 14-16 lbs...... with a few in the 18-20 lbs....

the big geese always get cleaned..

and i catch 18-22 lb walleyes all the time.....
and 230 class typical whitetails with gun,bow,and even a slingshot......
twice)


----------



## gooseman007

I have a buddy who used to weigh his geese on a bathroom scale, on a dirt floor in his garage. He used to weigh himself..get off scale...grab the goose and get back on the scale and sustract his weight from the total of himself and the goose. He used to get alot of 18-22 pound geese weighing them this way.. LOL. After taking this for years I couldn't take it anymore and had to demonstrate why all his large geese weren't so large. Anyone who wrestled or cut weight and tried to "lean" one way or another on a scale to "cheat" or try to persuade the scale one way or another , knows what I'm talking about. I got on his scale one time and turned an honest 12 pound canada into either a 10 lb'er or a 23lb'er depending on where my feet were on the scale or off to the side on one end. It's amazing how he doesn't shoot anything over 13 anymore..LOL. Just had to put my little goose weight story on here after reading all the posts. I say ..to each his own..If someone says they shot a 25 lb'er..good for them. Any contests, I'm sure are on certified scales, so the truth will be told when it really matters.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Giant Canada Goose (B. c. maxima). This is a large goose with light grey or whitish breast, often with a characteristic white spot or band on the forehead separating the black crown from a band of black feathering above the bill. Was thought to be extinct but rediscovered in 1960s by Harold C. Hanson, a biologist of the Illinois Natural History Survey [Hanson, H.C. 1965. The giant Canada goose. Southern Illinois University Press, Carbondale. 226 pp.]. The largest of the all the Canada Geese, ganders (males) can weigh in excess of 23 pounds. Giant Canadas were restored to their former range in the Mississippi and Central flyways and are now said to breed in all states east of the Mississippi River.

Here is the link to the site where I got this info. Since some seem so sure of their great knowledge of geese and how large they can grow to be, I thought it approriate to provide some info that many seem to need to read!.
http://www.oceanwanderers.com/CAGO.Subspecies.html#canada


----------



## smalls

Ron Gilmore said:


> Giant Canada Goose (B. c. maxima). This is a large goose with light grey or whitish breast, often with a characteristic white spot or band on the forehead separating the black crown from a band of black feathering above the bill. Was thought to be extinct but rediscovered in 1960s by Harold C. Hanson, a biologist of the Illinois Natural History Survey [Hanson, H.C. 1965. The giant Canada goose. Southern Illinois University Press, Carbondale. 226 pp.]. The largest of the all the Canada Geese, ganders (males) can weigh in excess of 23 pounds. Giant Canadas were restored to their former range in the Mississippi and Central flyways and are now said to breed in all states east of the Mississippi River.
> 
> Here is the link to the site where I got this info. Since some seem so sure of their great knowledge of geese and how large they can grow to be, I thought it approriate to provide some info that many seem to need to read!.
> http://www.oceanwanderers.com/CAGO.Subspecies.html#canada


...well, it's on the internet, so it MUST be true. :eyeroll:

On another note, did anyone else see that pair of chupacabra that have been terrorizing pets around Dickinson? weird.

http://www.worldweeklynews.com


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Smalls this is just one site that lists the weight of Giants as being above 20 lbs. The sources for this information is from studies done by many different sources including the USFWS. I am sure they did the bathroom scale trick to guesstimate the weight!

Having taken one long before you started hunting that was weighed on the Post office scale back home I do know they exist. My post was merely to point out that just because somebody has not taken a goose that large themselves, does not mean the person who said he did was in error!

Some need to think back about the mountain lion issue. How many years did people think they where just someones mistaken identification and now they have been spotted all across the state.


----------



## the Bender

BS!!!! Over the years there has been so much hybridization among Canadas, there are very few "True Giants" left... "We shoots 18's or 20's every year." Sure you do...

Save it, and weight it then. Prove it, because anyone saying they Kill Honks over 15 or 16 is a 'Maker-Upper of Goose stories", and a Goon for not saving the 16 lb carcass. Anyone who kills a lot of Honkers knows it. Especially in the home state of the Giants, and the State that kills more Canadas every year than any other state in the Nation...

A lot of talkers, never an ounce of proof. Just small distorted pictures of Birds that have already been cleaned, and in some cases Weird Dudes in their Jock-Strap...   

Funny how the Dozen Dropzones have been on the table for years, and no takers... All you need is a legit 16lbs... There are a few freaks out there I'm sure, but they are very rare. Becoming more rare every year.(Hybridization) I would believe the older guys that say they killed one years ago, but nowadays you need proof.


----------



## roostbuster

well here's my take. I've never seen a 15+, but there are A LOT of people who have weighed geese just under 15. So who can say there aren't a few freaks out there? If i didn't know any better, i wouldn't think it was possible for a white-tail to get over 250. but we all know they do. there's documentation of 500 lb. white tails being take in northern MN (one near Isabella, and the other in I. Falls) in the early part of the century. it would be hard to do now with increased presure, but it has happened. I don't think geese just stop growing at 14.9 lbs.

And to say that a goose will NEVER grow to be 20 lbs. is just rediculous if you ask me.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

15 lb'er? There is one in the pic that was weighed on a butchers scale in Foam Lake Sask.

16lb'er? I've seen one and it was validated on a commercial scale in the early eighties at the bait shop in Riverdale.

Anything bigger than that would be a freak at best and most likely someones bull$hit story. Show me the money.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

the Bender
I am surprised that it has not been claimed this year being they lowered the weight! I do not remember at what they started out at, but from posting, they would have given away the decoys in previous years if the weight had been 16 lbs!

So as I said, before, the people who study these birds and have done the research are the ones who are on record as saying these birds can reach weights over 20lbs.

I seldom worry about stuff like this, but when people continue to insist that they know more than waterfowl biologist on the size that GC can reach, I just have to make sure they know who they are calling liars!!!!!


----------



## Jungda99

If you don't want to believe that I shot a 18# goose that is fine. You don't have to belive me but I know what it weighed along with the rest of the guys I hunt with. I am unable to post a digital picture for the small fact that I don't think they existed in the mid 90s when I shot it or if they did exist I surley couldn't afford one. As far as claiming the pize. That would have been nice too but I was unaware that there was such a contest. Internet wasn't available to the general public like it is now so the word of this prize didn't get out as easliy. So with that being said don't tell people they are crazy just because you have "shot alot of birds" and never saw one. You don'thave to shoot alot of birds to get lucky!!


----------



## the Bender

I know what Biologists say about the _potential_ size of a Canada... I have also read statistics of recorded sizes for Birds recovered in the past... 8)

I simply don't believe people who say they shoot Geese bigger than 15 or 16 lbs consistently, or even rarely. I don't think it's always reported or recorded when a "Big Goose" is recovered, but you would need to do so if you don't want an argument...

I have access to all the sources pertaining to Goose Biology, so I don't need to have a PHD to know that Geese over 15lbs are rare. All I'm saying is prove it.

We are talking about Wild Canada geese in the present day??? 

Right now the winning side of the issue is: There are so few Wild Geese over 15 lbs that nobody can procure one... Certifiably...


----------



## bandman

some people just know it all on here and have been every where but the moon i swear!! cheers to you :beer:


----------



## bandman

the Bender said:


> BS!!!! Over the years there has been so much hybridization among Canadas, there are very few "True Giants" left... "We shoots 18's or 20's every year." Sure you do...
> 
> Save it, and weight it then. Prove it, because anyone saying they Kill Honks over 15 or 16 is a 'Maker-Upper of Goose stories", and a Goon for not saving the 16 lb carcass. Anyone who kills a lot of Honkers knows it. Especially in the home state of the Giants, and the State that kills more Canadas every year than any other state in the Nation...
> 
> A lot of talkers, never an ounce of proof. Just small distorted pictures of Birds that have already been cleaned, and in some cases Weird Dudes in their Jock-Strap...
> 
> Funny how the Dozen Dropzones have been on the table for years, and no takers... All you need is a legit 16lbs... There are a few freaks out there I'm sure, but they are very rare. Becoming more rare every year.(Hybridization) I would believe the older guys that say they killed one years ago, but nowadays you need proof.


hey, 
come hunt w/ us in the same field and we will see who the "wierd dudes" in the jockstraps are! just dont go back to "the NW side" of minnitown cryin cuz you got outhunted by guys in the nude. lol im just jokin around so dont take too much offense. i knew i was gonna get crap about postin that pic, sorry triple b!! i just wanted people to see your true side thats all, hahaha!!


----------



## the Bender

Hey that's a funny pic, and by no means am I "hatin" on Jock-Strap Hunters. Just cause I don't do it. 8) 
Claims of killing Geese over 15/16lbs is simply wrong, without proof... Especially when you're called out, and "I forgot the Camera", or "I cleaned it already" is the answer... :eyeroll:

*Bandman wrote:* "come hunt w/ us in the same field and we will see who the "wierd dudes" in the jockstraps are!

Still you guys, I suppose??? I don't want to see that in person. I always hunt with cloths on.

*Bandman wrote: *"just dont go back to "the NW side" of minnitown cryin cuz you got outhunted by guys in the nude."

I never cry after killing Canadas. Only when people make fun of me for telling fibs on the web... :lol:

I'm not picking a fight, just proving a point. I DO like a good argument.


----------



## bandman

you'll be the first to know when the next one hits the stubble! lol 
and for the record, he just had his boxers tucked up just so you know he's not wearing a jockstrap. :lol: now i know to take a picture of the goose on the scale cuz i swear to god there has been 2 geese in my lifetime that have "dwarfed" all other geese ive ever seen! have a good christmas!


----------



## the Bender

Large 15+ Geese are like the UFO's, or Abominable Snow-man of Waterfowling. Everybody's stories just don't have the supporting evidence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that they even exist!!!(If anyone has recent confirmed record of such a Goose, please correct me.) Let alone Folks kill em once in a while, or often. If those are the Facts??? I don't know, "it all".  I can't wait to see the 1st recorded 15+ pounder of the last 5 or more years. Might be the 1st of the 2000's as well???

If you kill a Big Daddy, take photos of it, weight it, report it, save it, be prepared to possibly submit it,(For Study of course) make a little bed for it in the Freezer, freeze it... DON'T CLEAN IT!!!  If you want to wear your Boxers up your Butt during the process, this is America. That's a great freedom to have, even though I don't think I'll ever take advantage. I'm thankful anyway.

Merry Christmas too.


----------



## goose0613

the Bender said:


> Large 15+ Geese are like the UFO's, or Abominable Snow-man of Waterfowling. Everybody's stories just don't have the supporting evidence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that they even exist!!!(If anyone has recent confirmed record of such a Goose, please correct me.) Let alone Folks kill em once in a while, or often. If those are the Facts??? I don't know, "it all".  I can't wait to see the 1st recorded 15+ pounder of the last 5 or more years. Might be the 1st of the 2000's as well???
> 
> If you kill a Big Daddy, take photos of it, weight it, report it, save it, be prepared to possibly submit it,(For Study of course) make a little bed for it in the Freezer, freeze it... DON'T CLEAN IT!!!  If you want to wear your Boxers up your Butt during the process, this is America. That's a great freedom to have, even though I don't think I'll ever take advantage. I'm thankful anyway.
> 
> Merry Christmas too.


 k: Perfect!

Everyone else needs to calibrate their scales. :wink:


----------



## the Bender

The one on top was very Big, but nothing to consider... Notice the full set of cloths... :lol: I rallied the same field for many, many days this season killing a lot of Honks. None made me think of the DZ prize. No Bands either. I also own a tripod. I never have to miss an opportunity to document results, or excitement. Some Dudes would use the chance to pose in their underwear.  








Saving a Goose each for the afternoon... Looked for Bands for an hour, before shooting 2 out of 4... Without Bands.








We picked the Ganders... Let the Mama's go. Clearly those are Mama's.


























I'm not as goofy as Bandman's Buddy, but you can make fun of my Hat for sure. I'll dish, but I can take as well.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Great Pictures Bender!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Nice pics. Man I wish we had local honker numbers like you guys up north have. :beer:


----------



## the Bender

Thanks Guys, only Pics 2, and 3 are from the same day. Kind of makes you miss that nice weather. The best part about that Field is that I never got my feet muddy, even once... :lol:

PorkChop - You deserve a shout out for the BF Floater Field Shoot... Do you get to scout from the air??? AF fringe benefits, lucky. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

No scouting from the air for me (I wish). I need to make friends with someone in the Helicopter Squadron here especially for the the spring snows. It would probably cut my scouting $$$ in half.


----------



## young gun #30

I've shot a few 13.75# and they look a heck of alot bigger than the goose in the picture on fishing buddy. What kind of scale did u use?


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Well guys I went out Friday and me and 3 buddies managed 7 honkes. One shy of limit. We used an electronic fish scale, and we had 2 monsters weigh in at 14.1 lbs and 2 weigh in at 12.5 the other 3 were around 10.9/11.6. Those 2 that were 14.1 were huge!!!!!!! I have pics of the geese just need to upload them to the computer. :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr

I used a standard meat scale you wold use to weigh your meat. and I weighed more than once just to be sure. And i can assure you it definetly weighed 17lbs. I'm still amazed at how your 13-14 pound geese look as big or maybe even bigger. but maybe you would have to compare them up close.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

honkerslayr said:


> I used a standard meat scale you wold use to weigh your meat. and I weighed more than once just to be sure. And i can assure you it definetly weighed 17lbs. I'm still amazed at how your 13-14 pound geese look as big or maybe even bigger. but maybe you would have to compare them up close.


Your butcher must be ripping you off then. :lol:


----------

